

Function over form. The primary problem a great design solves… - mlakkadshaw
https://www.tumblr.com/blog/mlakkadshaw

======
ckrusk
With any design you will sacrifice design for functionality, but with great
design there will be no loss of functionality. The weakness of any design is
scalability and user fragmentation. When users want to do different things or
want something else out of a products it is very hard to design for all cases.
Your example, the coffee machine, is a design challenge if the question "who
am I designing for" is consistent. The wrench in the system there would be to
ask "what if they want a stronger brew?" Here we find that the design could
completely change by widening the scope of customers.

~~~
alakkadshaw
Hmm, very thoughtful @chruck, but we could build a coffee machine for majority
of the population who might not want to bother with a stronger brew. We could
make a sort of speciality machine who might want to try a stronger or a
different thing.

